# Adam Levine und Anne V trennen sich



## beachkini (11 Apr. 2012)

​
Adam Levine und Anne Vyalitsyna gehen getrennte Wege. Der 33-jährige Maroon 5-Sänger und das 26-jährige Model haben sich dazu entschlossen, nach zwei gemeinsamen Jahren ihre Beziehung zu beenden.

"Adam und ich haben uns auf einvernehmliche und unterstützende Art dazu entschlossen, uns zu trennen. Wir lieben und respektieren uns noch immer als Freunde. Ich wünsche ihm nur das Beste", erklärt die gebürtige Russin in 'People'.

Das Paar lernte sich Anfang 2010 bei einer Party des Magazins 'Sports Illustrated' kennen, bei der Maroon 5 damals auftraten. Gemeinsam posierten die beiden sogar nackt für die russische November-Ausgabe der 'Vogue'.

Bereits Ende Januar enthüllte allerdings ein Insider, dass es zwischen den beiden kriselte. Angeblich hätten die beiden "einen Riesenstreit" gehabt, der damals schon beinahe zu einer Trennung geführt hätte. 


Die News ist schon paar tage älter, aber ich habs eben erst gelesen und bin etwas verwirrt. Bei ihren letzten Auftritten wirkten die beiden noch wie frisch verliebt  Besonders bei dem gemeinsamen Auftritt bei der Victoria's Secret Show vor paar Monaten....

Böse Zungen behaupten Leo hat Erin nun endgültig verlassen und ein neues 'Opfer' gefunden


----------



## Q (11 Apr. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten Leo hat Erin nun endgültig verlassen und ein neues 'Opfer' gefunden




rofl3  :thx: für die Info!


----------

